
New database tools worth learning about? - throughaway092
From 2013 to 2015, the hottest NoSQL databases like MongoDB and Apache Cassandra roughly doubled in popularity (on the expense of Oracle, MySQL and Microsoft), but there was practically no growth in the last 2 years.
There were many new names like Vertica Systems, VoltDB, Tokutek, CitusDB, REthinkDB but those did not pick up.
Anything new worth learning about?
======
eddwinpaz
Id like to learn MongoDB but I think old school non relational data base are
getting more and more popular due to simplicity of data in relation with high
level language.

